# Another Apex Predator Taken



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Superstrike iced a big Mako on Wednesday. Killed it after lucking out with a circle and mono leader at the side of the boat with a 410 nullifying chances at a State record.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

badass


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Another Monster from La. Lots of big preaditors from da muddy part of da Gulf this pastyear or so.........


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

This is gettin me fired up for the PFF Shark Tourney!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black_tip (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice :takephoto didn't even use a wire leader:clap


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Flipper and his thousands of children are smiling and dancing all throughout the gulf.


----------



## Dman (Feb 7, 2008)

does it seem like there has been an abudance of Makos this past year to anyone else?

Big ones too...kind of makes freedive spearfishingtunas around the rigs not sound so great.

catch and kill them all, they are very tasty


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

it does seem like there are more this past year, thats a NICE mako by the way


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Of course there are more now. Longlining was for the most part banned in the gulf and throughout most of the western atlantic several years ago. Look at how the swordfish population has rebounded. Sharks are just a little further behind because they take much longer to reproduce. A female mako doesn't reach sexual maturity until she is around 9 feet in length, so it goes without saying that in the years to come, catches like this could become more frequent.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Or less frequent, if every A-hole with a rod & reel kills a monster of that size every chance they get. Look at how many of these big Mako's have been killed in the last year alone. Does no one else see this as maybe a bit of irresponsibility on the anglers side? And it's not like they thought, "Oh, this might be a state record" (as they unload on it with a gun). Don't get me wrong, I like fighting a big shark as much as the next guy, but unless it's a tourney situation, why kill it? (or if it cleaned off a bunch of bottom fish and you had enough!) Take a pic of it, measure it, and send her back. Don't bitch about flipper eating yoursnapper when you're out killing one of the porpoises only natural enemies! I personally hate dolphins a hell of a lot more than sharks!! Just something to think about...

Bob


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid I really hate to see the only things big enough and fast enough to catch and eat a dolphin killed.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *bellafishing (2/23/2008)*Or less frequent, if every A-hole with a rod & reel kills a monster of that size every chance they get. Look at how many of these big Mako's have been killed in the last year alone. Does no one else see this as maybe a bit of irresponsibility on the anglers side? And it's not like they thought, "Oh, this might be a state record" (as they unload on it with a gun). Don't get me wrong, I like fighting a big shark as much as the next guy, but unless it's a tourney situation, why kill it? (or if it cleaned off a bunch of bottom fish and you had enough!) Take a pic of it, measure it, and send her back. Don't bitch about flipper eating yoursnapper when you're out killing one of the porpoises only natural enemies! I personally hate dolphins a hell of a lot more than sharks!! Just something to think about...
> 
> Bob




Because they taste good! I love catching them


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

And i understand killing one for food. But alot of these recent Mako kills have been by A-holes trying to get their picture in the paper. I love the way shark tastes too. But if I catch a 700+lb Mako, I'm going to have to let her go. She's been in the water for a long time and puts out plenty of young, why take her out when you can catch plenty of other sharks? I respect any animal that has been alive that long in a hard world to survive in. That's like killing a 600lb marlin because they taste good. I would rather my kids have them around to catch one day, or for myself to catch her another day.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldn't kill one unless it was in a tournament, but I'm not going to hate on any recreational anglerwho legally takes a game fish. Especially since they are trying to take our right to fish away from us at every possible opportunity.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one!:clap:clap


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

awesome catch.........good job :toast


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

Some people... its the only big fish that they can catch and get a picture taken! Its not hard to catch big sharks... i don't want to mess with them at all.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bellafishing (2/23/2008)*Or less frequent, if every A-hole with a rod & reel kills a monster of that size every chance they get.




Kind of like killing bobcats. It's just badass. I LOVE sinking a gaff into a mako. Of course, when you can fetch $10 a pound for the fillets, one nice sized mako gives me rent money.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

so that's your wildlife management solution?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good statement Capt. Larry.

Jim


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

How many Mako's have you gaffed? And where in the hell are you getting 10.00 a pound. Is the Iona Louise a commercial vessel? A shark that size is probably 40 years old and is much more valuable in the marine ecosystem, then rotting on the deck of the boat. A 200 pound Mako can bemaintained coldand eaten. Most of the large ones are basically wasted, and the only thing taken is the jaws. If you have gaffed them you know what a spectacular game fish these are, and how a dead mako is a waste. These are actually slower growing and take longer to reproduce than Blue Marlin which you get stink eye for killing one outside a tournament. I'm thinking were seeing and killingmore of the large sharks because food sources are more localized (LUMP, Cobia Run, Red drum congregations) which makes the sharks victims to our increased pressure and increased presence competing with them for their food sources, and exposing the sharks to more anglers, and thus increasing the probability of getting hooked. Take a picture in thewater when they are lit up neon blue, and let them go, so there may be a few leftfor future saltwater sportsmen.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Xiphius (2/24/2008)*How many Mako's have you gaffed? And where in the hell are you getting 10.00 a pound. Is the Iona Louise a commercial vessel? A shark that size is probably 40 years old and is much more valuable in the marine ecosystem, then rotting on the deck of the boat. A 200 pound Mako can bemaintained coldand eaten. Most of the large ones are basically wasted, and the only thing taken is the jaws. If you have gaffed them you know what a spectacular game fish these are, and how a dead mako is a waste. These are actually slower growing and take longer to reproduce than Blue Marlin which you get stink eye for killing one outside a tournament. I'm thinking were seeing and killingmore of the large sharks because food sources are more localized (LUMP, Cobia Run, Red drum congregations) which makes the sharks victims to our increased pressure and increased presence competing with them for their food sources, and exposing the sharks to more anglers, and thus increasing the probability of getting hooked. Take a picture in thewater when they are lit up neon blue, and let them go, so there may be a few leftfor future saltwater sportsmen.




Thank you. I was thinking the same thing...gaff that bad boy while he's still kicking and you'll either be in the water with him or won't have a gaff anymore! Surely anyone who is knowledgeable about wildlife management knows that each and every native species serves some purpose to sustaining the ecosystem...and especially understands the importance of having the breeders around.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I just talked to my buddy, and he killed a 300lber today


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who winces a little when one of these fish gets killed. I'll throw this little tidbit into the mix: a friend of mine in Louisiana killed a 700+ pounder a few years back on the lump. They brought it into Cypress Cove and began steaking it out for whoever wanted some of the meat. A biologist caught wind of the fish on the dock and came out to sample it. He ran some tests and found that that Mako contained 9 to 11 times the "acceptable" (for lack of a scientific term) amount of mercury levels. Another thing; a friend of mine bought some mako at Joe Patti last year and the meat looked great. We were all set to chow down, I mean it was pretty meat. We grilled it up and started digging in. Well, after a few minutes we all began looking at each other and realized that the stuff just kept growing in our mouths as we chewed it. I couldn't even choke it down...kind of like chewing on a sponge. I know some people rave over it and maybe I just got some from too large a specimen. But I have no desire to eat any more. That fish is much more valuable from an ecological standpoint than it is, as someone said, rotting on the dock. Lastly, what is it about a big mako that brings out the bloodlust in folks? We don't kill whales and porpoises...they're as big or bigger...is it because the shark is "cold-blooded?" I mean, think about it, why kill it just because its big and has teeth and looks mean? Give me a couple steaks off a 60 pound tuna or a smallish wahoo and my desire for fish is sated...I don't need to pound my chest over killing a big shark just because it was "there." And how can we recreational anglers talk in good conscience about conservation and selling fish in the same breath? Pick a side of the fence...just my .02.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well put Bennett, very well put. Its very funny how a lot of recreational anglers bitch about the commercial guys and longliners, then turn around and do the same senseless [email protected]#t. 

Take only what you need or at least can practically be stored for future use. Let the flipper killer do its job.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I can see killing smallone for food because the table fare on a mako isoutstanding. The last mako that was killed in our area was served on the menu at Nichols seafood for months. 

On the other hand I would hate to see a sportfish of that size just go to waste. I hope the mako in the picture was put to good use. Mako's inIMO are one of the coolest creatures that swim and I consider themmore of a sportfish than a shark. If you have ever hung one then you will no what I mean. 

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

[email protected]


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

I know that in San Diego during the Mako tournys out there they take the meat and donate it to the local homeless shelters and missions. I know that these were not takien in a tourny but you know it would still be going towards a good cause if you did decide to take one. I know I would stock my freezer and give alot away to friends before I let it go to waste if I decided to keep it. Then again I am not to keen on bringing a P.O. 11-16 ft MAkO next to my 17 ft boat. there is the whole fish jumping into your boat issue I have a problem with. but hell you never know what I might do when put into the actual situation.


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/24/2008)*


Kind of like killing bobcats. It's just badass. I LOVE sinking a gaff into a mako. Of course, when you can fetch $10 a pound for the fillets, one nice sized mako gives me rent money.[/quote]





Bobcats and a mature large mako is effin comparing apples and oranges! but i personally want porpoise season to open im guessing mammal=red meat, eats a lot of redsnapper, so just like the salmon shark it taste like salmon. people always bitchin bout even taking a picture with a sailfish or a ******(by the way ate sailfish in costa rica taste great). killin that mako is worse than that. but just my opinion. but seriously comparing killing bobcats and mature makos????


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

several people made some really good points here so i'll just add this...



i have an immense respect for hunters and fishermen like myself who learned from our fathers long ago the simple idea of "dont kill it unless you plan to eat it". 

i cant stand trophy hunters any more than i can vegetarians.



however, im no expert in this matter... hell, my only experience with a shark was on one of my first fishing trips out on the gulf. i thought i had gotten snagged on the reef and started trying to yank it loose...then all of a sudden my reel started singing! after about 45 mins or so i was shocked to find a 4ft brown shark on the end of the line! my buddies weren't crazy about bringing him in the boat so we cut him loose.



like i said, not an expert...just a fisherman.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

oh ya i forgot to drive an important point home. everything that gets iced on my boat, gets eaten. if not by myself or my roommates at college, then it's people i work with or my parents, who love fresh caught seafood. eat what you kill pertains not only when i hunt, (save for bobcats), but when i fish, as well. like i said earlier...i'm on a student's budget. that means i dont have money to blow on steaks or cheesecakes or any other of the "finer things,"...me and my roommates' bill for groceries is an astounding less than $100 a month, because we hunt/catch almost all of our food.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

> *bellafishing (2/23/2008)*Don't get me wrong, I like fighting a big shark as much as the next guy, but unless it's a tourney situation, why kill it? (or if it cleaned off a bunch of bottom fish and you had enough!) Take a pic of it, measure it, and send her back. Don't bitch about flipper eating yoursnapper when you're out killing one of the porpoises only natural enemies! I personally hate dolphins a hell of a lot more than sharks!! Just something to think about...
> 
> Bob


Agree- dolphins are the real nuisance. Hook 'em, take the photo, send them back to munch on flipper...


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

Dont kill Flipper eaters!!, play with it and release it. just my 2cents. Think of it this way, what else can you catch that can get so big right off the beach!! Poor man marlin with teeth!!


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bellafishing (2/23/2008)*Or less frequent, if every A-hole with a rod & reel kills a monster of that size every chance they get.
> ...


First of all, these bozos sank a .410 into this fish. Since when was shooting a fish considered sporting? Second, if you need rent money, go get yourself a job. It's idiots like you who help give the commercials ammunition against the rest of us. But of course it's all about you, isn't it?


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

> *285exp (3/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (2/24/2008)*
> ...


Yep, and when the stocks get depleted and more stringent regs are put on a species, the "kill it if it's legal" crowd are the first ones to biach. 

Still taking some crap from some guys 2 springs ago that I made turn loose a 5 foot mako on my boat caught while bottom fishing. Caught him on a mono leader with live bait and a circle hook in 300 ft. of water. put on a great show jumping and at boatside biting the swim platform and thrashing around. We enjoyed his fight and let the little guy go.I guess those guysfish off the bank now.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Good on yaCapt. Larry


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm Ok with killing one for the table every now and then, but killing a huge one I don't think is necessary. (tournaments excluded) You would catch so much shit from some of these so-called "shark slayers" for killing a Marlin, or Sail, but honestly, what's the difference? I don't care if it was 100 yds off the beach, or 100 miles offshore, it's still a vital part of the natural order. (Just to be official I wouldn't kill those fish either!) I would rather there be these Mako's and Marlin and BFT's around for my kid's kid's to catch one day.


----------

